

Up To 30 Gbps: New Chip Enables Record-Breaking Wireless Data Transmission Speed - jeremyjarvis
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/22/up-to-30-gbps-new-chip-enables-record-breaking-wireless-data-transmission-speed/

======
bradleyland
This looks really interesting, but I'd love to hear from someone knowledgable
in the physics of terahertz radio waves. There are often trade-offs involved
with the frequency you choose. For example, 2.4 GHz just happens to penetrate
common building materials (reasonably) well. The 5 GHz spectrum for 802.11n
doesn't work as well in many cases.

------
Egregore
It's the good news, but the actual working chip is 1.5 Gbps, and 30 Gbps are
planned for the future.

~~~
jnorthrop
... and production is 3-4 years out. So cost, speed and availability
predictions need to be taken with a large grain of salt.

